# 2+ years after being fully Recovered.... Still Recovered! :)



## YouCanDoIt (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey guys! I've been thinking back on my Freshman year of college, and thought about how much has changed since then. Freshman year was when DP/DR all hit me. I made a topic at the beginning of the year on some things that helped me recover. Now I just wanted to make another post to let you guys know I'm Still recovered! <3 The recovery process to me was super slow, that I can't pinpoint the day or week where I stopped feeling detached. But I do know it has been quite some time now that I've been feeling normal.

Recovery is possible guys and don't give up. Recovery to me started when I said fuck DP/DR I'm going to live life and enjoy it even if I'm stuck feeling this way.

One of the questions that use to haunt me is the fear of once I recovered, that I would goo back to DP/DR If I started thinking about it. Well, I'm here proof that that's not true. Once you recover though, you don't really like to look back on it. That's why recovery stories are only about one month recovery or almost recovered but not "fully" because once you fully recover, it's like well, you forget about it. And when you remember it's like oh yeah... ew... bad time in life. You don't really Want to remember bad times you know? lol

Another fear I had is once I was recovered, the fear of going "back" to being trapped. Honestly, at this point, even if I did go into a full blown DP/DR spell again, it's way less scary. I mean, I got out of it once, I can definitely do it again.

After Recovery from DP/DR you will have ups and downs again in life. But it will be back to being normalized. I do still have to deal with fears and sad things that happen in life, but it's now just normal everyday life. There's a few reminiscing fears I still have and need to work on, but they are super minor and normal things Like getting nervous when I have to ride an elevator, but I'm not at all detached.

I hope this helps Guys <3 I'm so happy to see DP/DR becoming more of a recognized issue. When I first experienced it No one knew what the crap I was talking about, which made it even harder and more scarier to deal with.

The Darkest time of my DP experience, was right before recovery..... So don't give up. I want you to shout out I'm living life, regardless if I feel it or not!!


----------



## lost235 (Sep 13, 2020)

Hey! I know you said that you’ve already made a post about what helped you recover, but I can’t find it and i could really use some tips. What is it that truly helped you get through dpdr and recover? And how bad were your symptoms? I’m really happy that you’re feeling great today, it’s really inspiring for us who are still fighting to get through it!


----------



## Kittymoo (10 mo ago)

lost235 said:


> Hey! I know you said that you’ve already made a post about what helped you recover, but I can’t find it and i could really use some tips. What is it that truly helped you get through dpdr and recover? And how bad were your symptoms? I’m really happy that you’re feeling great today, it’s really inspiring for us who are still fighting to get through it!


I found it here:








110% Fully Recovered ????


Hey Guys




www.dpselfhelp.com


----------

